# What is rc12.overture.com?



## tom.stevenson (Apr 1, 1999)

When I search the Internet for almost anything these days, I invariably get a number of results pointing me to a page at rc12.overture.com, but every time I try to access these pages, I just get a blank page. Initially this was just irritating, but I have since noticed my own copyright text in the summary of some rc12.overture.com pages. I've searched the Internet for clues about rc12.overture.com, but the response to every query I've come across is either clueless or wrong. Does anyone have any idea what this site is, and how to access its content? For an example, I give you the following rc12.overture.com link:
http://rc12.overture.com/d/sr/?xarg...huUR2MtKN8qkHQmCPC1tc8aCXC1u8Ajh5QHb2tbTv8uDs.


----------



## tom.stevenson (Apr 1, 1999)

I cannot believe this has you guys stumped. Can anyone suggest another forum more likely to know the answer?


----------



## trinazbauer (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi. I've been struggling with this problem for days. The folks at goodsearch.com sent me this message...

Hi Trina,

Thanks for your message. Everything is working fine on our end and we haven't had any similar reports. It sounds like the security software/firewall on your computer is blocking access to "overture.com." This is the domain that Yahoo uses to serve out its search results to its partners like GoodSearch. Please have your Network Administrator allow access to *overture* and it should work fine.

Thank you for your support!

- The GoodSearch Team

So this helped me determine that there was not some overture.com bug which I had been thinking. To remedy the problem, when you get sent to any overture.com blank page, go up to "tools" hit "internet options" go to trusted sights and add the first part of the web adress in (http://www.rc12.overture.com, for example) if your computer doesn't do it for you. Then it will work. Hope this helps. There are a few. I've come across rc10 too and had to add that. Peace and cheers. Trina


----------

